# Finish This Statement



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

You know your aquarium is large when....


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

You can't get in the front door.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Your daughter asks if we are getting a dolphin


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

your jealous neighbour exclaimed "what a nice glass coffin"!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Your wife hints at you that the bathtub can use an upgrade...


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

The fish watch you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

All your home movies are narrated by David Attenborough.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

you have a leak that comes out your front door


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

The neighbours ask you if you have a grow op!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Your house is actually inside your aquarium


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

You can say "Ok, this is big enough".


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

smccleme said:


> You can say "Ok, this is big enough".


So never then


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

You convince your little kid that it really is swim practice when he goes inside to scrub the algae off the far side of the tank - waist tied for safety (in case the wife suddenly comes home) - : ).


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well you guys took a lot further than I had imagined....you know your aquarium is large when you have to take off your shirt and really reach down to plant live plants in the substrate and not get your shirt wet!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't dare put your hand in the tank because the fish are big enough to bite off body parts.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

when the Vancouver Aquarium calls and asks if you can temporarily house their beluga pod while they upgrade the whale exhibit.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

when scuba gear is part of your routine tank maintenance equipment.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

when you do a 10% water change and the news reports that the Seymour reservoir experienced an unexplained sudden drop in the water level and now water rationing has been implemented by the government.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually that sounds more like when my 14 year old son has a shower...thank goodness for gas fired water heaters!


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

When your tank is so big that every water change causes floods and tsunamis


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

when your cat is the one being hunted by the fish, instead of vice versa


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

or when the government calls and asks you if they can open a new shipping lane for the transportation of goods to and from Asia!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

when it takes half a year for your fish to go from end to end in your tank, and if lucky, a year later you get to see the same fish swim back to the spot where you were sitting and watching them.


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2014)

...It's called Sea World.


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

You time your water changes with the tide.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Clownloachlover said:


> Actually that sounds more like when my 14 year old son has a shower...thank goodness for gas fired water heaters!


haha thats what my dad said


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The guys trying to install a water meter keep "disappearing"...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

A wetlands ecosystem has developed in the part of your lawn where you drain your water change water.

(these are all really funny, guys! What a fun thread!)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when the IOC comes and asks if they can hold the next Summer Olympics in the shallow end of your tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when you install wavemakers and your kids jump in to practice surfing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when Godzilla rises from your live rock aquascaping and terrorizes Tokyo.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when excited astronauts on the International Space Station report sighting with their naked eyes from 370 km up in space a newly discovered body of water and it turns out to just be your water-change container.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

... when your power heads push more water than Niagara Falls


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

when you get lost at sea doing water changes on your reef aquarium


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

When you're having trouble choosing which species of whale would best suit your aquascaping


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

...James Cameron wants to launch an expedition for one of his undersea documentaries.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

When Geraldo contacts you to ask for permission to launch an expedition to find the secret underwater safe of Blackbeard the Pirate


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Pacific Coastal Airlines now has float plane service to your address


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when algae harvested from scraping off the front pane ENDS WORLD HUNGER!!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

... when the province of BC is worried that if an earthquake were to happen near your house the tsunami from your fish tank would flatten the entire province.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

While cleaning one end of the tank you need to keep an eye on the time so you can still make the ferry sailing to the other end of your tank.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

You find yourself complaining about BC ferries raising their rates


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

When you find local Norwegian Ferry in the middle of your tank..........


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

When doing your filter maintenance you find bottles with notes in them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

Your still looking for a missing plane...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when changing the position of your wavemakers affects the Earth's rotation.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

,,, when you have to keep track of the lunar cycle cause it affects the high and low tide cycle of your tank.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Archaeologists take great delight in announcing that thanks to your cleaning out of the back corner of your tank, the city of Atlantis is no longer just a legend.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

When you are debating how many of this do you want to add as your bottom dweller.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

when you need to have an in-depth discussion with the manufacturer regarding the maximum depth your submarine can safely decend to after you have accidentally drop something inside your tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when the local sturgeon fishing club asks if they can hold this year's tournament in your tank.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

when the local fisherman that have rented cabins in your fishing lodge begin to complain about the debris found on the waters surface thanks to the tsunami in Japan!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when the US Navy holds WW II Pacific War reenactments in your tank complete with aircraft carriers and submarines.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

... when a small leak causes Burnaby to become waterfront property and Richmond, Delta and Ladner are all underwater.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

when you found out the house you live in is just an ornament in your tank.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

OKAY NEW STATEMENT....counting tetras is like....


----------



## dubltrubl (Apr 21, 2014)

oj simpsons hand wont fit


----------



## dubltrubl (Apr 21, 2014)

cant sqeeze in donald trumps ego


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

practicing lazy eyes.


----------

